# Split Tank Setup



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys. So I got a free 10 gallon tank and I've had a T in it before but he pretty much stayed in a fifth of the tank, so 10 gallons seems to be a ridiculous amount for at least some tarantulas. After reaching this conclusion I decided to try out the ol' split tank. I know a lot of people disagree with this, but I think it will be great. On the right side I have it set up for a 1" B. Smithi that I'm expecting in the mail this week (im very very excited), and on the left is a home awaiting a new T, perhaps an unwanted Rosie that a friend has talked with me about.

While I have you guy's attention, I was wondering, Is it okay to keep a 1" T in a tank this big? And will they eat small crickets whole or do i need to feed it half a cricket (Do they take dead food?)? Im not even really sure how small 1" Ts are. Ive tryed to look up size references and Ive got really varied answers. So far my guess is its about as big as a guitar pic. I'm hoping im not going to have to keep it in a film canister... Halp!

Thanks in advance for your advice and for dealing with my worried parenting 

Have some pictures!


----------



## NikiP (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there any sort of gap at the top? That's where most people fail. I know most tanks have the black plastic with a lid, if your divider comes up through there, make sure it is flush with the lid. No gaps or even a minor crack. 

Also, does the divider go all the way to the bottom? If it doesn't, it needs to incase of burrowing.

Although I wouldn't worry *as much* with terrestrials, personally i'd go with a lid that is split so you can open each independently.

And 5gals is way to much for a 1" sling if you want to be able to actually monitor it's progress.

For size reference, i'd think of a penny for a 1" sling.


----------



## captmarga (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, WAAAAAYYYY to big for a 1" T.  One inch is the legspan - so yes, smaller than your guitar pic.  One inch at the very largest spread of the legs.  Sitting normally, not spread out, this T will probably be the size of your thumbnail, which you will see a lot in slings. 

A 3" acrylic cube from the craft store is closer in size (and even that is large).  I have one 1" sling in a 4" cube, and he's scrunched in one corner in his elaborate hammock...The cube is too big, but he and an escapee pokey sling got swapped because I wasn't prepared with small enough enclosures.  

I have extra very-small enclosures on hand now, even though I'm not expecting small slings.  My biggest T, a 7" earth tiger, is in a 10 gal, and it's large for her. 

Just MHO, 

Marga


----------



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Well its reassuring to know what size of a T is coming in the mail. Ill make a transitional terrarium more appropriate for its size. Back to the feeding question though, I'm puzzled as to what would be small enough to feed a penny sized T.


----------



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Also, I made sure the bottom of the divider was flush with the tank and the top is flush with the screen lid and held down further with a Kritter Keeper. Ive read about people who had their Ts "Climb over"... Did not want to experience that!


----------



## captmarga (Nov 2, 2010)

My one-inch slings have all taken small crickets, though Piel Azul, my latest sling at .75", I offered pinheads to.  The cricket should be about the same size as the BODY portion of the sling, though many here will tell you their slings have taken down larger cricks.  My OBT slings certainly have!  

Marga


----------



## NikiP (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can't get small cricket, you can prekill adults. I gave my 1" A. hentzi sling whatever I had an extra of & killed the food before tossing it in. Just remove the body the next day.

Honestly I wouldn't attempt it with a screened lid. You really need to raise the amount the substrate in there, closer to the top. If a t climbs, falls, then hits those rocks, that could be dangerous. Which is going to put them a lot closer to the top.

If you use a single lid, can you absolutely guarantee that you won't turn your head, get distracted, forget something, etc etc; allowing time for the lid to be off & unattended? Things happen. You also might not always have something *right there*, should one try to get across, to separate them.


----------



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

I prepared something I think would be more fit for a penny size T. Ill put a bottle cap water dish in. Poked a plethora of holes in the lid.


----------



## popcangenie (Nov 2, 2010)

thats great just remove the water dish anything under 3 inch will get moisture from the soil


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Nov 2, 2010)

Aaahhh the ole split tank. Brings back memories. Yes even a 1/4" inch crack at the top is enough for a 5 inch tarantula to squeeze through. Check it, and triple check it. You'll be seriously surprised at what these critters can do at any size. And I had an 1/2" LP sling escape the smallest enclosure through an airhole. Had to resort to the Salt shaker. But then switched to a small wooden enclosure which I put screen mesh at the top. Perfect little mansions bought from Michael's.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 2, 2010)

Is that a toilet paper roll?  It's going to mold like crazy, get it out of there.


----------



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive used toilet paper tubes (this is a paper towel tube that I cut down so it would be a little longer) before with no mold. The substrate is completely dry. I wouldnt use it for a high humidity tank though, im sure it would definitely mold in the presence of such conditions.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 2, 2010)

What do you have dividing it down the middle?  Is it just duct tape and cardboard?


----------



## MetalheadRAM (Nov 2, 2010)

Its actually duct tape and a piece of plastic that i cut to fit the tank.


----------



## Bjamin (Nov 2, 2010)

Plastic is betterthan cardboard but I dont think the duct tape will deal with the humidity well get some glass cut and silicone it in and it will last forever and cost less than $15


----------

